
The Secret Skill Behind Pixar’s Creative Genius - vishakhasingh8
https://matterapp.com/blog/the-secret-skill-behind-pixars-creative-genius/
======
vishakhasingh8
It's Candor...

Most important part of the article IMO:

"I’ve seen many professionals (mis)interpret this in the way that Steve Jobs
was candid. In other words, they tell peers that their work “sucked” and leave
it at that. That’s not how to be candid, that’s how to be a jerk."

